# Panaracer Gravelking in the wet?



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Man, I've been off here for a while! Was spending forum time at weight weenies but they have had so many issues lately, I'm guess I'm coming back "home".

Does anyone have much experience with the Panaracer Gravelking tires as a winter tire on wet roads? Excel has them on an excellent sale right now and I ordered a few. Mounted them up but haven't ridden them yet, one thing I noticed is that the profile of the tire is a little more "peaked" or oval compared to say a Vittoria Open Pave which is quite round. I just wonder about the cornering feel, given that I ride in the wet a lot. I have them mounted on some Fulcrum R3 wheels, the 700x26 measures more like a 24 but I knew that going in. 

Just curious if anyone else has good or bad experiences?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

I run the 28s on my road/commuter, and they work quite well on wet pavement. Rims are 25mm HED, so the tires measure 30.5mm. I keep the pressure down to 70f and 80r, which also helps.


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

Eric,

I live over here in Belgium, which you know the sun only comes out maybe 6 times a year, lol, but I know two guys who use the Panaracer Gravelking on their bike-to-work bikes. They really like them and I have not heard them say a bad word about them. Sorry I can't be of more help, as the only Panaracer's I used were another model (Serv T or was it T Serv, or something like that, used them 4-5 yrs ago).


P.S. Another refugee from WW. I couldn't take it anymore there and came over here just in the past few weeks. It all was just a major pain in the you know what.


----------



## thosj (Mar 24, 2010)

BelgianHammer said:


> Eric,
> 
> P.S. Another refugee from WW. I couldn't take it anymore there and came over here just in the past few weeks. It all was just a major pain in the you know what.


So what's the deal with WW forum? I signed up there a couple weeks ago just to view some thread in a link somewhere. I went on maybe 3 times, never posted. Now I go there and it says I've been permanently banned for spam. What? I can guarantee you I don't have a botnet computer in my house so what's their beef?


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

thosj,

So YOU, with your botnet Skynet computer, were the reason the forum blew up, then people starting turning into online zombie eaters, attacking, acting like killers, and such?

Not it all makes sense! :thumbsup:

P.S. I never was banned, just couldn't take the technical and forum headaches anymore, even after I had posted for the number of years that I did. Hopefully it is better here, and so far it is, save for a few hiccups.


----------

